# really need help with my aquarium plant.



## Jason hilts (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a red cabomba that is geeting weak and parts of the top of the plant are getting mushy and breaking off i dont know what this can be caused by.I have 130w on my 60g aquarium and i dose after a water change trace elements,iron,pottasium,nitrogen.pleas help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you give many more details?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You didn't list phosphates. Do you also dose phosphates. If your tank is a tall tank 130w isn't a lot for cabomba. If your bulbs are old you may only be getting 1/2 of that wattage.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

130 watts of PC bulbs, with good reflectors is enough light on a 60 gallon tank to require that you use CO2 to provide the carbon the plants need. And, it is enough light to drive some pretty fast growth of most plants, if they are given the nutrients they need, which are nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous, trace elements, and carbon. When you use that much light and don't provide adequate nutrients the most competitive plants will use up the nutrients, starving the less competitive plants. Dosing only the nutrients you mentioned, and only right after water changes will not provide enough of any of the nutrients.

I suggest reading the fertilizing forum above this one, looking at the stickies on PPS Pro and Estimative Index fertilizing methods.


----------

